# Glovebox light help



## ustink007 (Apr 3, 2004)

How would i assemble these parts?


----------



## Moogoogon (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Glovebox light help (ustink007)*

I don't know, but I'd love for someone to tell us! I took my out when doing an ipod install and have no clue as to how it goes back together. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## TurboMakesItBetter (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: Glovebox light help (Moogoogon)*

I wouldn't suppose anyone figure this out yet? I may just have to break down and take out the glovebox in my mom's Golf to take a look. Just hope it doesn't blow apart on me when I do!


----------



## TurboMakesItBetter (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: Glovebox light help (ustink007)*

Alrighty...Got it figured out with mine. Here's the pics! I'll see if a mod can stick it in the FAQs.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: Glovebox light help (TurboMakesItBetter)*

Nice pics! Looks good-


----------



## TurboMakesItBetter (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: Glovebox light help ([email protected])*

Thanks. It took awhile to get it back together, but I was sure to take pics just in case it happened later.


----------



## rodstone (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Glovebox light help (TurboMakesItBetter)*

Good pictures and helped me assemble (almost) - but where do the spring ends sit? Thanks.


----------



## Chico (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Glovebox light help (TurboMakesItBetter)*

Thanks a million! I figured that finding this would be like finding a needle in a haystack. Search + your pics = under a minute to find.


----------



## 2004BlueR32 (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Glovebox light help (rodstone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rodstone* »_Good pictures and helped me assemble (almost) - but where do the spring ends sit? Thanks.

Had my IPOD adapter installed this week and all the parts fell out. Anyone know where the springs are supposed to sit? I have mine setup like in the pictures above but for some reaon there is no resistance from the spring. Is there supposed to be resistance from the spring? I would think so.


----------

